# CQ Radio Officers from TIVOLI Cork.



## Colman J. Shaughnessy (May 7, 2007)

Hi
I was at Tivoli 1968/69 for PMG etc. Class of 120 students started that year but many left by Christmas. Sadly, I did not get a chance to visit before the college closed. My QTH. Galway

I have a few contacts from the R/O. years and we would like to establish contact --- photos-- memories etc in order to build a profile of the Old School.


Cheers & 73's

Colman


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

Colman I have been looking at the poor response from RTI guys and am very disappointed as I know a lot of us have qualified from that great college. Hope the info I sent you will help to build a good historical record for Fort William (RTI) Good luck and come on boys (aged!") and remember EJC. Jack Lynch


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Colman
I was ar Tiovoli from 1969-1970. Got my 2nd class PMG and joined Marconi in march 1970 for 2 years then spent next 12 years as freelance r/o.
I remember Morgan Oreilly was guy in charge. His father was also there but semi retired. My digs were at Loyola House just down road from school. My experience there was pretty good. I obtained my PMG in 1 and half tears and
and could not wait to go to sea. Unfortuately I have no pictures of my time there.
I wonder what the site is used for now?


----------



## Tom Dwyer (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi I was at this college 1970/72. Morgan O'Regan was the owner and extremely knowledgeable in radio and electronics. His father PJ used to give lectures at times. Building is still in existence but boarded up, I think it may be a listed building so has to be preserved.


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Tivoli in cork*

Hi Colman
Thanks for your response. I left Tivoli college in Jan 1970 to join Marconi. So you came in after me. Yes,we had a lot of students when I started in Sept 1969 but as with you most of them left before Christmas.
Where did you live when at Tivoli?
I lived down the road half a mile at Loyola House with 6 other guys.
One of the guys went to work at RTE. However its been so long ago I dont even remember their names.
All in all I had a pleasant experience while attending Tivoli

Denis (Brendan)Obrien N2JJF


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Tivoli in Cork*

Sorry my previous reply should have been addressed to Tom Dwyer

Denis N2JJF


----------



## Tom Dwyer (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Denis
I stayed in Mayfield with a family (Mrs Cremin) who took us in and really looked after us, I had a chap from Galway with me (Michael Divilly from Athenry area) who got a job with Digital in Galway and never went to sea. I remember the names of some guys that would have been in Tivoli around your time - Sean O'Callaghan, Danny Lynch, Ted Heaslip, Hughes (can't remember his first name) from Kilkenny I think.
Morgan O'Regan passed away a few years ago and I think he's wife may have passed away some years before that.
Not much of the building remaining now, there is a new bridge across the road to it. Yes good time there, if you were prepared to work you got help and got there.
There was no minimum requirements to enter the College which gave opportunities to everyone and good jobs to some that otherwise would have been out of their reach


----------



## Shannoner (Feb 6, 2008)

Tom Dwyer said:


> There was no minimum requirements to enter the College which gave opportunities to everyone and good jobs to some that otherwise would have been out of their reach


Hi Tom, I assume you had to pay for tuition in Tivoli, was it expensive? 
I did my MRGC and Radar at Ulster Polytechnic, Jordanstown just outside Belfast. Was there from 1977 to 80, those were the days of a UK Labour government, well until 79 anyway, and I got a nice grant from the education authority to study there, never had to work, grant kept me in accommodation, food and beer (Pint) and I could sign on in the summer! But we had to have a minimum of four "O" levels including Maths and Physics for entry. My parents certainly couldn't have afforded to pay for me to go there, so I was lucky that Thatcher hadn't time to dismantle the education grant system before I qualified.


----------



## Tom Dwyer (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, At the time you could pay IR£100 and that covered tuition fees for as long as it took to get qualified. One of the advantages of Tivoli it was possible to get qualified in less than 2 years, while other colleges were 3 years, but if it took longer then the £100 still covered the fees. It was also possible to attend night classes for people who worked during the day, but I think it took longer to cover the course using this method. The £100 may seem small now, but it was a lot of money in the 1970's and then pay weekly accommodation as well.


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Tivoli*

Hi Tom

I do remember a few names you posted. Danny Lynch stayed with me at Loyola House. He did go to sea and I met him again at Valentia radio in mid seventies.
The guy from Kilkenny might have been Willie Hughes. I have had no contact with anyone that went to Tivoli at that time. The owners of Loyola House were Mr and Mrs Eager and they took great care of us.
Three square meals every day. I dont remember how much digs cost.
5 pounds a week seems to stick in my head.
You stayed in Mayfield which I think was just above us on high ground
regards
Denis (Brendan) OBrien


----------



## Tom Dwyer (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Denis. Yes Mayfield was on the high ground behind the school. We used to go back at lunch time also which meant walking 4 times a day! Don't know if I could manage it now! Danny is still in Valentia one of my work colleagues meets him there now and again.


----------



## StockMaster (Nov 11, 2015)

*Last to qualify from school*

Hi All, My colleague and I were the last 2 to qualify from the school in 1980. Today is the 10 year anniversary of Morgan O'Regan. I was a friend of him all the time since I left college. I joined in 1977. 2 of us finished the course 3 years later. I also pick up from the tread the theme that anyone who wanted to get on, did. It was encouraged to achieve if you wanted to. I would like to post a picture of Morgan in action in the class room, but i don't see how to on this form. regards
Tony


----------



## StockMaster (Nov 11, 2015)

*Picture in clasroom*

Heere is a try to upload


----------



## magsodo (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi all

Been a while since posts on this thread but I have been talking with my dad about Tivoli tonight. He is now 86 and has Alzheimer's but still talks in detail and so fondly of his time as a Radio Officer. He trained at Tivoli. I'd have to double check the year but early 1950s. His first voyage was on the SS Canton. His name is James O'Donoghue from Cork.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Magsodo,

On behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------



## rorymeagher (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi Colman,

Morgan O'Regan was my uncle and PJ was my grandfather. I was wondering if you received many replies re. photo, etc.?

I would love to share them with the rest of the family if possible.

Thanks,


----------



## Colman J. Shaughnessy (May 7, 2007)

*Tivoli cork*

Hi Rory

Now Jan 2020 --so sorry but I had a few bad years and was off SN.

The response from Tivoli guys was very slow -- I did QSO with Bruce Grahame - now silent key -- Bruce was very friendly with Morgan and I got one photo someplace with Morgan and his motorcycle.

I was Vice- Chair of the Radio Officer Association for a few years and I hope to get to Liverpool this April 2020 together with Tom Frawley (Atlantic College/GMIT retired/ Kilkenny man) and Michael Kirwan (Limerick/Shannon).

I met up with John Fitzgerald (Tivoli-Tralee/Valentia) last year at Marconi Ballybunnion 100.Great chat on Tivoli. I failed to link with Michael Comerford of Castlecomer - we joined Mimco Dublin on the same day -- toss of a coin - O'Callaghan gave him "Majestic" of Shaw Saville - London then rang in and I got "Farsistan" of Strick Line.

My QTH. Loughrea, Co. Galway - I was ex Castlemartyr, Co. Cork. I did try to QSO with the O' Regan Family in Cork and UK. but blanked and I did send FOC the Radio Books " The Long Silence Falls" Vol. 1 & 2. from www.radioofficers.com. I have a spare set, if you are passing this way. Am retired ex B.M of Securicor Galway.
Sorry long delay in reply.
Kind regards
Colman
086-2489319.
P.S. Still looking for some R/O to write the story of Tivoli?


----------



## hmor (Sep 26, 2018)

*Radio school tivoli*

Good afternoon
This message is meant specifically for Coleman. 
Morgan O'Regan was my father and PJ was my grandfather.
I would be very interested in speaking with you about my father and grandfather and my memories of the school. 
regards 
H O'Regan


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Colman
Welcome back to SN. You mentioned my friend Michael
Comerford in your last post. Mike and I are both from kilkenny and
We roomed together at Loyola House justdown road from Tivoli.
Have not seen mike in about 30 years. Left sea in 1984 and married
An America and I been here since. Still use CW on hambands.
Tivoli was a great school and I was able to get my pmg 2nd class
In 18 months.
Best regards
Denis (Brendan) OBrien. N2JJF


----------



## tyrol (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Brendan, bit late seeing these posts, its 2022 here,
Nice to see your name cropping up, I keep tabs with Colman Shaughnessy ex Tivoli. Also ROA.
I went to Kevin St. College early 70's and then to sea. Met you in Kilkenny back in 70 and you persuaded me to go to sea.
Best decision I ever made. Houlders/Kuwait/Salen/Rowbothom/Jebsens.
Did the Radar with Willie Hughes and Ted Heaslip but lost contact with them over the years.
Good to hear you doing well in US, I am also on ham radio callsign EI3ER, cheers.
Tom Frawley / Galway


----------

